# 2 Boys Southwestern Ontario



## xkatex (Jan 10, 2008)

Country: Canada
State/Region:Ontario
City/Town:Woodstock Area
Number of rats:2
Gender:male
Age(s):5-6months
Name(s)ego, Kinq
Colours:Black, Siamese
Neutered:No
Reason for rehoming: Lack of time
Temperament: Easy going, Nice (Dego-brave)
Medical problems:No
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Doubtful
Preferred donation: $20 (possibly includes bedding/current food)

Im simpley getting rid of my two babies due to lack of time. I am never around to take care of them and play with them which is what they love. They are very friendly but are a bit rowdy through out the night (could be due to plack of playtime). Pictures will be up soon. If interested message me here or at my e-mail (e-mail only serious inquires) [email protected].


----------



## xkatex (Jan 10, 2008)

These rats MUST go. I understand most people here are not from this area. I have tried putting flyers up locally, speaking withthe vet clinic about possible adoptions and have even asked the pet store where I got them for a return(which they occasionally do but they have so many rats they even put them for sale for half price). So please if you are if you know of anyone interested please contact me.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Join and post on The Rat Shack (lots of Ontarians and GTA members there)

www.jorats.com


----------

